# Considering move



## Xxcharl90 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi 
Ive recently applied for a nursing role in a new hospital due to open later this year. I'm trying to get some information about Abu Dhabi as a place to live. 
Also if anyone has any information/experience of nursing over there? 
I'm 25 from the uk and will be coming over on my own. I've read up a lot but just after any first hand advice. 
The job sounds a fantastic opportunity. Any help would be great, either with living in Abu Dhabi? Making friends? Any first hand accounts of starting a new adventure abroad would be great. 
Thanks in advance x


----------

